# ok ran into a nother problem!!



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok in my popo ive herd i have to get a full clutch kit because the way popo is set up?? is that true?? if it aint would it be worth it to go get the hole kit or just springs?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I wouldn't think so. I think you can play with the weights without having to change springs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, I'll tell ya like I said in the OTHER post................ I talked to Chad at EPI, and because of the way the popo clutch works (different than kawi, etc..) It's best to go with a whole kit. It just wont perform well w/o doing a whole kit. I think I've said this like 3 times so.......... Get whatever you want. I'll leave the subject alone for now.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks man. Can I put one on my self?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sure. There might be some special tools needed, that I'm not sure of. There's a video somewhere of someone changing them... 

This is an 06 800.... Parts 1-4


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aha thanks man.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess they will be the same... Not sure. I sent them a msg to ask...


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah dude you don't want to go half arse...go with the full you won't be disappointed..and there's just a few tools you need...The only one i bought was the primary drive bolt to get it off the driveshaft...and i made a compressor for the secondary out of a old steering pulley bracket and some thread rod....Muddie49


----------

